# Aquarium lights have anyeffects fry?



## Johnu1 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi

Does anyone know if aquarium lights can have any effects on fry? They are currently in a 25g tank and i only turn the light on every now and then to check that are feeding properly etc.. but i don't know if i am actually doing them any harm?

Many thanks

John


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## piranha dave (Jan 21, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> shouldn't be a problem.


Light does not affect the fry at all. Just make sure that you size them as they grow . The largest ones are the biggest canibals.


----------

